# Saltiga 7’4” travel spinning rod -recommendations?



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with this rod? Considering it as a tarpon / rooster fish / GT / grouper travel rod. Will pair with an 8000-10000 reel and either 20# mono or 40-50# braid.

Thx


----------

